Ask HN: 2018: What linux distro has the most desirable design? - SolveEverything
======
hacknat
For a personal laptop: Fedora on a thinkpad (that’s what most of the core
contributors use, which means the laptop drivers and tooling are always up to
date).

For general servers: CentOS

For container servers: It’s not even close, Container Linux.

------
privong
I think that depends on what you mean by "desirable design". Default
appearance of the GUI, design of the packages and release schedule, choices in
the filesystem structure, configuration in a default install?

~~~
SolveEverything
obviously it's about overall design, and is asking based on your educated
opinion

------
pacuna
For me it would be Fedora using Gnome

------
O_H_E
Elementary & Solus have been doing some very good work

------
sunseb
Without systemd: Gentoo and Void Linux!

~~~
hacknat
I’ve never understood the systemd hate. What do you dislike about it?

